# Compaq Presario R3000Z mobo upgrade



## AMDCam (Jul 16, 2005)

Hey, I bought a laptop about a year ago with great features but a CRAPPY graphics card. I was wondering, there is a new model out this year built in my frame (R3000 series body of laptop) supporting all my hardware (same dimensions, same processor, everything), so do you think I could go ahead and directly order the new motherboard with the superior graphics card (New X200 ATI xpress) into mine? The only things I can think of being hard to do is somehow connecting the monitor and also, the side inputs are rearranged slightly but my frame seems to have slots I can pop out to let those things fit. If you think it's possible please tell me. Thank you


----------



## fixmyhead (Jul 24, 2005)

I have both laptops (I got the 4000 because of the horrible mx440 in the 3000), and from looking at both side by side, I don't think it's possible.  The wireless and sound buttons are now on top, next to the power.  On the right side, the expansion port is larger on the 4000.  The usb and firewire ports are reversed.  I think you would be better off finding someone to buy your 3000 and putting that cash towards a 4000.


----------



## AMDCam (Jul 27, 2005)

Okay cool, but like I said, the entire silver trim around the laptop (where the buttons and inputs are) look like they can be popped out. I think they can because there were options that didn't always get chosen (internal floppy drives, MX440 5 in 1 reader) so the frame had to be flexible. I might try it out, but the only reason I'm not getting the 4000 is because I don't have that much money yet and unless I sell it on eBay, no one in my city will take this for a reasonable price.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Jul 27, 2005)

I worked on an IBM repair center for a while. A few models looked similar on the outside, though none we're similar on the inside. I highly doubt the new planar will fit.


----------

